# Calling Angel Owners



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

For all of my friends on SM that have Angels, could you please check your pedigrees and see if Ch Angel's Top Secret is in any of them?

I would love to know if she's related to any of those that we have on the forum.

BTW -- Bonnie just shared this with me as she had been waiting to surprise me. Secret is Rumor's sister. :chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

According to the data base, she is Ava's mother?

That's pretty awesome!
WebGeneal 4.7.7 (2010.08.08)


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh what fun ^_^ Secret is sure a cutie pie...Lynne, any idea when will we be getting updated pictures of the three of them together?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> According to the data base, she is Ava's mother?
> 
> That's pretty awesome!
> WebGeneal 4.7.7 (2010.08.08)


WOW! that is so cool


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

bellaratamaltese said:


> According to the data base, she is Ava's mother?
> 
> That's pretty awesome!
> WebGeneal 4.7.7 (2010.08.08)


Wow! Pretty cool!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

I believe Secret is Rocco's auntie!
Rocco's grandsire is CH Risques Cupid, he is Secret's sire.
Wonderful!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Mommy? Is that you?.......
View attachment 89961




Oh YES!! I wuv you mommy!!!!:wub:
View attachment 89960



Now we can see each other all the time!!!!! :aktion033::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh Lynn and Pat your related:chili: Ava sweetheart mommy is close, if you and Pat haven't met you better plan a trip with the angels


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Mommy? Is that you?.......
> View attachment 89961
> 
> 
> ...


AWW! Now that is just downright adorable!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Mommy? Is that you?.......
> View attachment 89961
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, they do look a lot alike. That's awesome. You need to have a meetup.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

How cool is that? Pat, such cute pictures! Ava loves her Mommie! And now here she is on SM!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

aahhh that is so cute....They do look a like:wub::wub:.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- Secret is Ava's MOM!!! I had no idea. How adorable. She does remind me a lot of Ava in the pictures that I've seen. And she's very tiny too. OMG


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

AWWWWWWWH ADORABLE two pictures of daughter and mommy :wub::wub::wub:



momtoboo said:


> You need to have a meetup.


:w00t: that sounds like SO MUCH fun:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> OMG -- Secret is Ava's MOM!!! I had no idea. How adorable. She does remind me a lot of Ava in the pictures that I've seen. And she's very tiny too. OMG


I had forgotten that's what Ava's mom's name was!!:blush: So it's official....


......We are Family!!!!! :smootch:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

bellaratamaltese said:


> According to the data base, she is Ava's mother?
> 
> That's pretty awesome!
> WebGeneal 4.7.7 (2010.08.08)


 

just wondering was Ava the only puppy born to Secret in that litter?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes - Ava was an only puppy. Secret was also an only puppy.

Secret had 1 prior litter in 2005 that had 2 puppies. So she is officially the mother of 3 angels.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wouldn't it be wonderful if the other two maltese puppy's were on sm also:chili:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

That's very, very cool! I think I can definitely see a resemblance between the two!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow, such a small world. Mother and daughter are both so darling, I can really see a physical resemblance. Okay, now Pat and Lynn must compare notes and let us know what personality similarities they have.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Mommy? Is that you?.......
> View attachment 89961
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's about the cutest post I've ever seen! They do look alike. Aren't you glad you asked Lynn? Isn't that super! They are both are more than adorable.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That is just way too cool!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

How, how, how cute! Reminds me of the little book I read to my girls as toddlers "Are you My Mommy?" 
And that bed for secret! I have that same fabric here in Athens---it is named "Pastorale" and it comes from France. Mine is a sand color w/black figurines---I love it and looked long and hard to find it here! But I really love the bed! Where is it from?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow! We've got Ava's mom on the board now too!! Woohoo!!

Hey, please reunite them and let us know how they act...if they recognize each other, if they would play together, or if they would cuddle.........The possibilities are endless!! 

p.s. I reunited Casanova and his mama, and they just barked at each other. Hahaha!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Rain's father is Rumor, so that makes Secret her Aunt......Well hello there!!! So nice the family is coming together!!!!:chili::chili::chili:She and Ava are cousins...........


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The A Team said:


> Mommy? Is that you?.......
> View attachment 89961
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that is just tooooo precious!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

See -- I knew that Secret must be related to some of the other SM angels. So Rain is her niece and it's soooooooooooooooooooooo very, very cool about Ava. She has beautiful related fluffs -- both Rain and Ava are adorable!!!

Yes, I know that Pat and I will be comparing notes about traits, etc. Secret is just such a cutie and sooooooooooooo full of life. She does a lot of funny little things. I just love her.

The bed is actually one that I've had here waiting for my "angel". It's a Lulu Pink bed. I don't think it's available anymore except that I sometimes see one listed on ebay.

I put Secret in the bed and she immediately knew it was hers. That's the bed she goes to and sits/sleeps in. Neither Lacie nor Tilly wil get into this bed. We have tons of beds all over the house, put Secret seems to know that this one is hers. LOL She's very smart. She's already figured out so many things at the house. She may be too smart for her own good -- we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

princessre said:


> Wow! We've got Ava's mom on the board now too!! Woohoo!!
> 
> Hey, please reunite them and let us know how they act...if they recognize each other, if they would play together, or if they would cuddle.........The possibilities are endless!!
> 
> p.s. I reunited Casanova and his mama, and they just barked at each other. Hahaha!


yes the reality is - dogs don't remember/care about their moms/offspring. Lucy met up with her mom once and... indifference.

Caddy has seen her offspring on several occasions and... I think there may have even been airsnapping involved. 

Caira and Caddy both have daughters living here and they could care less, LOL. Emma does, however, remember her sister Truffles and that is one of the few things that will get going ringside. Seeing her sis! it's cute :wub:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Awww, so sweet - they look so much alike!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> yes the reality is - dogs don't remember/care about their moms/offspring. Lucy met up with her mom once and... indifference.
> 
> Caddy has seen her offspring on several occasions and... I think there may have even been airsnapping involved.
> 
> Caira and Caddy both have daughters living here and they could care less, LOL. Emma does, however, remember her sister Truffles and that is one of the few things that will get going ringside. Seeing her sis! it's cute :wub:


Yes, as Stacy has said, the mother bond seems to get diminished along the way. Frank met Caddy, and he was a little bit afraid of her! LOL! But Frankie is a little bit if a scaredy dog. However, when Truffles saw Emma again, it was so sweet. They put there little noses together and just stayed like that! They really wanted to get down and play, but Miss Emma was all prettied up for the ring, so we will do that play date soon I hope. I'm not sure what Truff would do if she saw her Mom, probably jump on her and try to get her to play. That's what she does to Frank all day!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

How cool that Secret is Ava's mom!!! They look like twins.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's the cutest thing! Congrats to mommy and daughter finding each other.


----------

